# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  New Range in Auckland

## Mr Range

Hi everyone.

Just putting the word out that there will be soon (11th November is grand opening day) a new small-bore rifle range in West Auckland. 

Also looking at seeing what sort of facilities that shooters would like on their wish-list. So any input would be great. It will be a commercial range, so the lanes will be rented per hour.

So if anyone wants to give me any ideas, please put them forward.

----------


## Kscott

YAY ! Mmmmm, any more details though ?

Indoor or outdoor ? 
Range distance ? FIxed distances or variable ?
Can you use your own targets or are targets available ?
Passkey for entry / open during the day ?

As crazy as it sounds, one of the biggest things I feel is making sure the rubbish bins get emptied out. Sometimes Howick and Riverhead ranges look like student flats with shit everywhere, brass thrown everywhere and 2 weeks of McD wrappers siplling out of the over flowing bin. Also ideally good (padded or lined) gunracks so folks don't scratch or mark their precious toys.

----------


## Mr Range

Ah was a little short on details.

Outdoor covered firing line. 30 lanes each with an American designed firing bench. 9x50m, 9x100m, 12x200m fixed targets but have portable target stands for any range up to the lane maximum.
we will be selling A4 and A3 ones for a $1 each but you can bring your own.

Its a commercial range so there will be a receptionist on duty. pay to play setup. so you rent a lane per hour. 

opening times mon-fri 0700 till 1900. sat-sun 0800 till 2000. 365 days a year.

The range will be cleaned daily and free from rubbish.

----------


## PerazziSC3

whats a rough price for an hour of lane usage?

----------


## Kscott

> Ah was a little short on details.
> 
> Outdoor covered firing line. 30 lanes each with an American designed firing bench. 9x50m, 9x100m, 12x200m fixed targets but have portable target stands for any range up to the lane maximum.
> we will be selling A4 and A3 ones for a $1 each but you can bring your own.
> 
> Its a commercial range so there will be a receptionist on duty. pay to play setup. so you rent a lane per hour. 
> 
> opening times mon-fri 0700 till 1900. sat-sun 0800 till 2000. 365 days a year.
> 
> The range will be cleaned daily and free from rubbish.


Sounds like some good planning has gone into this, nice work. Although 200m for smallbore - would that be utilised _that_ much ? But any how, looking forward to hearing more.

Thanks for the info so far, I know how fickle shooters can be  :Grin:  so be prepared !

----------


## Littledog

Awesome idea. Whats the possibilty of getting approved as a pistol range so rimmy pistol can play as well? What location out west?

Cheers.

----------


## Mr Range

> whats a rough price for an hour of lane usage?


At this stage between $7.50 and $10.

----------


## Mr Range

> Sounds like some good planning has gone into this, nice work. Although 200m for smallbore - would that be utilised _that_ much ? But any how, looking forward to hearing more.
> 
> Thanks for the info so far, I know how fickle shooters can be  so be prepared !


We have aims to move up to full centerfire but need to wait a year, surrounding properties a bit unsure about noise.

We have portable target stands so it does not need to be 200m but better to plan ahead.

----------


## Mr Range

> Awesome idea. Whats the possibilty of getting approved as a pistol range so rimmy pistol can play as well? What location out west?
> 
> Cheers.


We have considered that. With so many pistol clubs not sure how often it will be used.


We are currently looking into this. stay tuned

----------


## Littledog

> We have considered that. With so many pistol clubs not sure how often it will be used.
> 
> 
> We are currently looking into this. stay tuned


The Auckland area Pistol Clubs are running out of homes. Youth Town closed and Central Shooters, Omni etc are looking for new ranges. Papakura has no current range, Howick has been threatened with the end of their lease and its on again off again situation so if you can get Pistol Approval you will get users for sure.


Full CF and Pistol and your onto a big winner, I will come along for sure even for rimmies. If neighbours are concerned about noise what about surpressed CFs?

----------


## Mr Range

Suppression is fine. I don't have the db limit at hand but will find out.

We will have the.22lr rifles for rent plus ammunition at reasonable rates.

----------


## Mr Range

One issue with pistols is it won't be a club.

----------


## Littledog

> One issue with pistols is it won't be a club.


Yep but if a club is interersted they can apply to register the range as a club range for certain hours a week etc. The Howick Club dosent own the range they shoot at but when rented to the club for certain hours the range is approved as a pistol range for club use for the hours agreed apon, so there will be a avenue for this if you are keen. 

Im sure this will do well especially if supressed CF are allowed. 

Good on you for doing this.

----------


## Mr Range

Thanks.

Db limit is 136.8db. so if the cf is lower or the same then its fine.

----------


## Barefoot

> Thanks.
> 
> Db limit is 136.8db. so if the cf is lower or the same then its fine.


Well if you have the measuring equipment I'm sure I can find time to help you test a suppressed centrefire  :ORLY: 
I'm just down the motorway . . .

----------


## Littledog

> Thanks.
> 
> Db limit is 136.8db. so if the cf is lower or the same then its fine.


Is that from the muzzle or the property perimeter?

----------


## Mr Range

1m from muzzle.
The properties around the range are worried about the noise. That's one of the big reasons why we went .22cal smallbore.

if after a year they are happy they will consent to centerfire use.

But we have put all the systems in place such as berm design..Its overkill for smallbore but saves us redesigning in the future

----------


## Mr Range

> Well if you have the measuring equipment I'm sure I can find time to help you test a suppressed centrefire 
> I'm just down the motorway . . .


Thanks for the offer. At this stage i am ok but will keep you in mind.

----------


## murky

Sounds awesome. Loving the idea of weekday opening!

How you going to run target setup/patching etc? Like the Deer Stalkers Assn where they close the range? Is there going to be a permanent RO on duty?

Plates or gongs as options would be good - if permitted. There's those ones where a light flashes when you hit it, or fall down and automatically reset. No need to bother with paper.....

----------


## Dead is better

Somebody should put up a Poll thread to help Mr Range get the word out (and gauge interest). I'd really like to see this get up 'cause I hate the endless drive to Howick from New Lynn.

----------


## Mr Range

> Somebody should put up a Poll thread to help Mr Range get the word out (and gauge interest). I'd really like to see this get up 'cause I hate the endless drive to Howick from New Lynn.


It will start. Invested too much money to pull out. Plus investors want a return on their investment.

----------


## PerazziSC3

ok so just clearing something up, will suppressed centrefires be aloud straight away or is it a blanket ban on centrefires until further notice

----------


## Mr Range

Our agreement with the property owners is for smallbore until the end of the first year when they will consider a change.

we have another meeting when we break ground which will be.end of September

----------


## sako75

All the best with the venture MR
Sounds like you have a bit of backing there and heading in the right direction. Something that is long overdue in NZ

----------


## Mr Range

> All the best with the venture MR
> Sounds like you have a bit of backing there and heading in the right direction. Something that is long overdue in NZ


Thank you very much.
Glad you feel the same way I do, once its open hope to see you there.

----------


## sako75

You will more so when open to centrefires. Given I'm a Westie it is more attractive to somewhere like the back of Papakura etc.

----------


## Mr Range

I understand the desire for centre fire rifles to be able to be used, however it has taken me 2 years 8 months 21 days to get approval from the council, local govt, police and surrounding properties to even accept a range, while the first year will be a struggle and I don’t expect it to be easy, if you all can hang in there until its up then the surrounding properties WILL give permission for centre fire to be used.

----------


## sako75

If it is close enough to the Titirangi end of west then I will be there in the first year  :Cool:

----------


## Mr Range

> If it is close enough to the Titirangi end of west then I will be there in the first year


The address is in Kumeu.

----------


## sako75

Close enough  :Cool: 
Nothing like a 45min drive across West Akl on a Sunday  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> The address is in Kumeu.


Then you have been lucky with getting all those consents, support and approvals. The clay pigeon club in Old North Road, Kumeu, are currently facing having to lodge an application for resource consent following action by a number of their neighbours and the circulation of a petition which was subsequently passed on to the council.
It is dragging out but I suspect there will be some curtailment of their activities............

----------


## Mr Range

> Then you have been lucky with getting all those consents, support and approvals. The clay pigeon club in Old North Road, Kumeu, are currently facing having to lodge an application for resource consent following action by a number of their neighbours and the circulation of a petition which was subsequently passed on to the council.
> It is dragging out but I suspect there will be some curtailment of their activities............


That was our biggest concern, we would start up and then a petition would shut us down.

We chose our site very carefully, contacted the surrounding houses, if ANY complained or expressed negative views we moved on. We were open and honest, provided all data about noise levels, road usage etc. We came to an agrement about rimfire only as a offer of "good-will"and have agree'd to all thier demands. 

The main difference we found is that we are building where they live, not them buying where we play.

----------


## Mr Range

The biggest reason they let it past is the .22LR from the rifles would be in the 130bd range compared to 155db for the .223 and 156db for a Shotgun.

----------


## Gillie

You may have mentioned this elseware but has your range been templated based on centerfires then?

----------


## Mr Range

> You may have mentioned this elseware but has your range been templated based on centerfires then?


Yes,the template was for Centerfire as the original plan for the range was to set it up for centerfires, the backstop (Berm) is far to large for rimfire, but it worked out cheaper to plan in advance then modify when we can use them.

----------


## Brennos

I'm in.  A range thats open more than just sunday is going to be great.  I will be even more in when/if it goes CF.

----------


## Nibblet

> The biggest reason they let it past is the .22LR from the rifles would be in the 130bd range compared to 155db for the .223 and 156db for a Shotgun.


Interesting as I was just reading the ase website and their sl series of suppressors comply with some European standard of 137db.

----------


## Mr Range

> I'm in.  A range thats open more than just sunday is going to be great.  I will be even more in when/if it goes CF.


Thank you for your support.

----------


## 300winmag

Good on you MR, have you constructed your berms yet??
Why I ask is that I'm about to dig a big hole in Kumues main drag and want to get rid of the dirt, could do you a deal.

----------


## Mr Range

> Good on you MR, have you constructed your berms yet??
> Why I ask is that I'm about to dig a big hole in Kumues main drag and want to get rid of the dirt, could do you a deal.


Not yet, thank you for your offer. If you could send me some contact details i would appreciate it.

----------


## Ryan

Haven't visited the forum for a week or so (busy) but was onto this thread like a fat kid on a happy meal! This is the best news that I've heard in a while!!! I've been hanging out for a range that I can visit during the week as not all of us have weekends off.

Best of luck with the venture and I'll sure as hell be a regular.

----------


## Mr Range

> Haven't visited the forum for a week or so (busy) but was onto this thread like a fat kid on a happy meal! This is the best news that I've heard in a while!!! I've been hanging out for a range that I can visit during the week as not all of us have weekends off.
> 
> Best of luck with the venture and I'll sure as hell be a regular.


Thank you, hope to see you there when it opens.

----------


## Kscott

> Good on you MR, have you constructed your berms yet??
> Why I ask is that I'm about to dig a big hole in Kumues main drag and want to get rid of the dirt, could do you a deal.


Dig another hole in fill it with that ??  :Grin:

----------


## 300winmag

> Dig another hole in fill it with that ??



No money in that :Grin:  :Grin: 
Only get paid once, so do it properly.

----------


## Tankd

Seeing as there are already Two Rifle ranges in the /to the East of Kumeu ,just where would your range be situated (North/South/East/West).
   The reason being you have a great need for a resonably large area and with the developement going on in the North west ,there is going to be  some strong pressure for urban sprawl/growth???.The Westfield developement combined with the motorway extension will see to that!!.

----------


## Mr Range

> Seeing as there are already Two Rifle ranges in the /to the East of Kumeu ,just where would your range be situated (North/South/East/West).
>    The reason being you have a great need for a resonably large area and with the developement going on in the North west ,there is going to be  some strong pressure for urban sprawl/growth???.The Westfield developement combined with the motorway extension will see to that!!.


Hi Tankd. 
At this stage, the range land is under negotiation but pretty much a done deal. Got to wait for 2 land owners signatures to make it finial (one of the main reasons we have not broken ground yet), Kemeu/Hupai are the closest township, the range is to the west of the township. Where the range is going to be located, it is surrounded by farm/ farm lets/lifestyle blocks. The new Westfield at Westgate will be huge and am looking forward it, as it will bring the motorway/road/public transport that the Westgate/Massey/Kemeu area needs and opens up more of a customer base. 

The ranges you are talking about is the WCTC at 465 Old North Road (pretty much North/east and on the other side of kemeu) and NZDA at 848 Coatesville Riverhead Hwy. The reason we chose out west is 2 fold, land is still cheap to lease and it is still very rural and we have found that rural individuals are more accepting to the idea then city dwellers.

As soon as the finial signatures are fresh on the paper, you will learn of the address. Was thinking about a small BBQ to celebrate breaking ground. But right now, I will have to keep it a closly guarded secret. Sorry Tankd

Thanks

----------


## Survy

Dear Mr Range,
As an enthusiastic shooter this is very pleasing to see, I have never shot at a range before but this sounds excellent especially around weekday openings when everyone else is at work.
The fact "lanes" will be hired hourly will give the vast majority who just want to sight in their gear an opportunity to do this. Without actually having to try and squeeze into a club range, ie its perfect for the casual shooter.
The commercial aspect appeals very well.

Is there going to be a website which fully lists prices and spaces available ( book online )

All the best

----------


## Johnboy007

Best news I have heard in a long time.

Hope you will offer discounts or 10 trip concession cards as I am thinking I will make the trip out once a week for a blast, loving the fact that you will be open weekdays.

----------


## 300winmag

Just got our consent to dig our hole in the main drag, when are you likely to get your consent???
We'll probably start digging in 3 or 4 weeks so if you want the dirt she's all your's :Thumbsup:

----------


## dogmatix

Excellent news.
My work is keen for a corporate shoot, so keen to make a booking once you are open.

----------


## Barefoot

As updates about this range, November is racing up on us and that's when it is supposed to be open.

----------


## Ryan

Champing at the bit here...

----------


## 300winmag

Not sure it's a good location, 1000's of house's to be built in the area according to news reports, maybe bloody hard to get a consent???

----------


## Barefoot

He said he already had consent in either this thread or the nzrimfire forum.

----------


## 300winmag

Neigbours??

----------


## Survy

Anyone PM him ?

----------


## Johnboy007

Has been quiet of late, hope it hasnt fallen through in the final stages as I am looking forward to having somewhere to shoot even if its only smallbore. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Brennos

> Has been quiet of late, hope it hasnt fallen through in the final stages as I am looking forward to having somewhere to shoot even if its only smallbore. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


This. Hopefully everything is all good. 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr. Watson

You know on our property we have 3 approved ranges aswell as other facilities and activities that required special land use consent from council.

Some of which have been in the process for 5+ year,  it just doesn't happen over night.

And we own all the land for kilometres in each direction.
I can only imagine the difficulty in trying to open a range in a semi built up area such as suggested by "Mr Range"

But the fact that they have not yet aquired the land yet leads me to believe they are at the very beginning of the process.

The land will be zoned rural not recreational so he will need a special land use consent. 

This will need to be notified so then everyone (not just effected parties) can have a winge and moan about why they don't like the idea.

This alone can hold up the project indefinitely.

How long ??? 

Who knows but I wish him all the best and not to give up.

Doc.

----------


## Mr Range

Hi Everyone.

Sorry about my absenteeism, first off let me say that was unprofessional. I have been flat out trying to source a new location as a few things have happened in the last 3 months.

1) The government has made public plans to build 1,000 houses within 10 minutes drive of the range which has created some outcry over the site of the range and has applied some governmental pressure at local level where they were once nice and happy about it, now are thinking again.
2) While the neighbours with property boundaries have no issue there has been an objection from a land owner 4 houses away who is a conscious objector to firearms and is generally a S$^$# stirrer. 

While the council is still very open to the idea and have been looking for a location close to the previous one. I have a short list of 4 properties and hope that the council honours their word and fast tracks the process in light of their stuffing me around.

At this stage this is about 3 years of hard work and while I expected it to go smoother then this I have not given up.

I was not ignoring this forum and rimfire, just been uber busy. I would like to apologize for this.

----------


## Rushy

Hi Mr Range was the initial property out the North West around Kumeu?

----------


## Ryan

*sigh*

"Conscientious objector to firearms". That's okay - nobody is forcing him to use them. Why does there always have to be one dickhead to screw it up for everyone else... four houses away at that? 

Thanks for all the effort Mr Range - keep at it!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mr Range

> Hi Mr Range was the initial property out the North West around Kumeu?


Yes it was in the North West of Auckland.

----------


## Mr Range

> You know on our property we have 3 approved ranges aswell as other facilities and activities that required special land use consent from council.
> 
> Some of which have been in the process for 5+ year,  it just doesn't happen over night.
> 
> And we own all the land for kilometres in each direction.
> I can only imagine the difficulty in trying to open a range in a semi built up area such as suggested by "Mr Range"
> 
> But the fact that they have not yet aquired the land yet leads me to believe they are at the very beginning of the process.
> 
> ...


You guys pretty much have set the bench mark for rifle ranges in NZ, full respect for your work.

At this stage I have far too much money invested in it to pull out, but I understand when I started it could all be wasted. People nowdays have views on firearms based on the medias scare mongering, we were very lucky to get a largeish land where the surrounding properties all agree'd and were understanding to our cause. 

The issues started to arise when we were forced to go further away to consult the public, then people started to have objections, mostly they are townies on lifestyle blocks. But an objection is an objection no matter who it comes from.

----------


## Rushy

> Yes it was in the North West of Auckland.


The local iwi have just settled their claim and have taken ownership of substantial property holdings. They have also recently been advertising for someone to develop their interests in the area. Have you considered a JV with them?  The way forward could be easier with their involvement.

----------


## Mr Range

> The local iwi have just settled their claim and have taken ownership of substantial property holdings. They have also recently been advertising for someone to develop their interests in the area. Have you considered a JV with them?  The way forward could be easier with their involvement.


Very intrested.

----------


## Rushy

I am not in any way involved with the iwi, it just occurred to me that they might entertain the prospect as part of what they want to do is develop their property holdings into business ventures and create jobs for their members. I considered applying for the role they advertised but chose not to.

----------


## Mr Range

> I am not in any way involved with the iwi, it just occurred to me that they might entertain the prospect as part of what they want to do is develop their property holdings into business ventures and create jobs for their members. I considered applying for the role they advertised but chose not to.


Do you have any information?

----------


## Rushy

> Do you have any information?


Not really but there was an article about it in the local Rodney Times and Nor West News a couple of weeks back so finding that and then Asking the journalist who the contacts ere could be a start

----------


## 300winmag

Thats a bugger Mr Range, but when I read the Herald a few weeks back and they had an article about 1,000's of homes on the horizon for the Kumeu area I immediately thought you would be pushing shit up hill. That part of town is expanding fast, especially with the new motorway extension.

If you have to go thru with a notified consent any clown can object and with cheaper affordable homes being built for young families thats what your up against.

My 10 year old was playing in a 3 day soccer tournament 2 weeks ago in Huapai, couldn't believe how busy the main road was thru Kumeu, no wonder that Gull are building a new petrol station in the main drag. Won't be long before Transit start thinking of a by-pass.

Sorry to piss on your cornflakes.

----------


## Survy

Well that's a shitter then isn't it, back to the 3 1/2 hr drive out of Auckland to go shooting.... And there's no Starbucks on the way...

----------


## Brennos

> Well that's a shitter then isn't it, back to the 3 1/2 hr drive out of Auckland to go shooting.... And there's no Starbucks on the way...


Happy to share costs if you want company  :Psmiley: 

Finding somewhere in auckland for a casual shoot is a pain.

----------


## Survy

Cost isn't the issue the the travel time, thanks for the offer, besides thought your way would have more  promise

----------

